# Transalp Info-Abend in Würzburg



## Artur (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Am Dienstag den 14.03.2006 findet in den Geschäftsräumen der Firma
Bikeworld Brand in Würzburg ein Infoabend zum Thema Alpencross statt.

Wir haben uns den erfahrenen Survival-Trainer Walter Lauter zur Seite geholt.

http://www.walter-lauter.de

Walter Lauter wird den Teilnehmern während einer Diaschau seine Tipps zum Thema Alpencross verraten.

Die wichtigsten Infos:

Datum:
14. März 2006

Uhrzeit:
18:30 Uhr

Ort:
Bikeworld Brand
Mainaustr. 50
97082 Würzburg
0931/417741

TEILNAHME IST KOSTENLOS!!!  

ES SIND ALLE INTERESSENTEN EINGELADEN!!! 

Anbei noch unser Flyer zur Aktion!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Team Bikeworld Brand Würzburg
Bikeworld Brand GmbH


----------



## steff-vw (19. Februar 2006)

Ich komme.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (27. Februar 2006)

ich ah


----------



## Ken****Barbie (28. Februar 2006)

was macht es erwähnenswert ob der Typ Überlebenstrainer ist oder net. Des kommt mir so vor das man ein ganz harter sein muss um mit dem MTB über die Alpen zu kommen. 
Aber vielleicht fährt er ja nur mit nem Lendenschutz und muss sich seinen Powerbar erst selbst zusammenbasteln dann natürlich fetten Respect.


----------

